# recover data from formatted external hard drive



## ymi7 (Nov 9, 2006)

hello,

I need to recover from a formatted external hard drive - buffalo 160gb mini-station Turbo USB, FAT32. The formatted external hard drive has been partitioned into 2.

Is still possible to recover back the files?

On related problem - what is the best software to repair corrupted jpeg? using ulead photo explorer 7se, i managed to view the jpeg with full pixels but when I open the file, the picture displayed is only half and the other half is blank gray.

I have plenty of corrupted mov - is there any mov repairer out there?

Thank you thank you for your help and I really hope someone can kindly attend to my question this time.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How was the drive formatted? How long did it take?

You may be able to recover the previouys partition table with Testdisk
Testdisk Boot Floppy Image. Failing that, there may still be some file intact. Try recovery apps.

Free recovery applications:

Diskinternals Recovery Boot CD
Smart Data Recovery
Recover Files
Recuva
Restoration
Free Undelete (NTFS only)
Softperfect File Recovery
ADRC Data Recovery Tools
Undelete Plus
Data Recovery
PCI File Recovery
DriveRescue
Ultimate Data Recovery
Disk Investigator

Commercial:

O&O Disk Recovery
Paragon Mount Everything (Mounts any file system, CD/DVD burning, File Manager, Partitioner)
GetDataBack (For FAT or NTFS)
Ontrack EasyRecovery Pro
File Scavenger
Recover My Files
RecoverPlus Pro
Zero Assumption Recovery
[email protected] File Recovery
Final Recovery
Recover4All Professional
Easeus Data Recovery Wizard
NTFS Recovery


----------



## ymi7 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello,

Thank you for replying to my thread.

The drive was formatted to FAT32, using the software that comes with the hard drive - DISK FORMATTER

It took about an hour and half to reformat + partition

I am using recover my files and have tried using TEST DISK, but get quite nervous with the DOS interface and didnt proceed ahead with the scanning.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Testdisk only deals with the partition table. If it succeeds, the drive will appear as a normal drive and your files can be accessed. If it fails, the files are still there and no different from when you started. So there is nothing to be lost by trying it. Read the directions on the site and use your common sense.

The very long format indicates that it may well have been a full format, which may mean that all the files on the drive are gone. But it still wouldn't hurt to look for them.


----------



## ymi7 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you for the replies.

Kinda loose hope already.


----------



## henin32 (Sep 2, 2008)

You can try one more good data recovery software Stellar Phoenix
http://www.stellarinfo.com/
Stellar provides data recovery solution for all operating system like Windows,Unix,Linux,Mac,Novell and many more.There software demo version is free through which you can access their software recovery capability.


----------

